# Fish Fanatics



## fishfanatics (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey anybody out there interested in being on TV (no catch, this is serious). If you are, here’s the deal: 

A production company that I am involved with is putting together a pilot episode of a show called “Fish Fanatics” which is going to be marketed to the networks. 

Here in a nutshell is the idea of the show: The basic concept of the show would be each week we would feature different people from around the world who have spent a lot of time and money to have really cool fish setups (aquariums, ponds, water features). The show could also include special features from celebrities who are really into fish and fish tanks, do different segments such as fresh water vs. saltwater, what types of fish are the best, on how to start your own and what would be good for you. Basically have a show where a “hip host” goes from town to town after people submit their pictures to see if they qualify to be a “fish fanatic”. If they qualify the hip host travels do their house and checks out all of there stuff, talks with them, makes it entertaining to wow everyone in the audience. That in short is a rough idea. Obviously there would be more to it because there is a whole world of fish out there.

Please contact me if you are interested. Thank you. :-D


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

that would be cool i have 3 FW tanks running and in the process of setting up another salt and another fresh


----------

